# "Extension cord" wire supplier?



## Bwa (Aug 17, 2010)

I want to build some 'extension cord' switches/outlets for a few situations where I want something pretty specific (so the Rockler variety stuff won't do). My local Home Depot used to sell 14/2-style stranded extension cord wire but they don't any more. Obviously I don't want to use Romex or BX cable if I can avoid it (not very flexible).

Any ideas where go to buy this stuff? It seems like an easy problem. I checked on Mouser, but there's so many options I couldn't narrow it down. For my air filter, I bought a rocker switch and a socket that works with computer-style AC cords.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Any good hardware store should carry wire.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

I've heard some people wait for a sale at Harbor Freight, buy an extension cord and replace the connectors as necessary.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ace Hardware carries several gauges by the foot.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I was looking for a replacement cord for a small appliance whose original cord was damaged. I couldn't find a replacement, but I did find a small extension cord at HD for ~$1.50. I cut the receptacle end off and used the rest. Yes, it seems wasteful, but it was as cheap as I was going to get for solving the problem.

As I recall HF has cheap extension cords.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've done the same as above, just buy an extension cord. It seems the extension cords will often be cheaper than the components themselves.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's very true, Don. And, one end will be molded, too.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

But - as a general rule you should go with three conductor so you can have a ground.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Graybar Electrical, McMaster-Carr or Grainger. Really need 3 conductor for safety.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I've just made 'em up from 3 wire cable from the Depot/Lowe's. That way I know the wire will be adequite.
Phooey on the cost for something that could burn the house down.
Bill


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I can imagine any electrical supply house should have what you need…check your local area

Or extension cord+multiplug adapter=what you need?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have bought wiring at our local supply house. I have found the cheapest in cost is wait until just before Christmas and ACE sells a 25' cord and a 10' cord as a bonus all in one package. They are green if that bothers you. I think I paid about $10 for both this year. I think a good plug for a generic cord is $7 or $8. I bought some tool replacement cords at Walmart but they were $7 or $8 also. They came with a molded plug and an 8' cord. I think those were 2 wire but they were used on tools designed for 2 wire cords.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Last year I bought a 25ft 12-3 (stranded) extension cord at HD, cut it in two and made two shorter ones (a 10ft and a 15ft) that work out like champs. And that 12-3 doesn't drop the voltage like smaller wired cords.

I use them for running power to my planer and other small shop tools (routers, hand drills, circular saw, etc.) and they are quite flexible and durable.


----------



## Bwa (Aug 17, 2010)

Good idea on cutting extension cords, everyone. I don't know why it didn't occur to me, I was just too intent on buying wire by the foot 

Thanks everyone-and yes, everything I do will definitely be grounded and metal boxes, etc!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Your cords should be 3 wire so you have the ground. Any electrrical supply house should have SO cord.


----------



## DannyB (Jan 12, 2009)

If you need an online place, wesbell wire and cable sells it, and shipping is usually reasonable.


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

Extension cords are they way to go. Big box guys have then in about every size and gauge you could need.

Les


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Go to any good electrical supply house and they will have SOOW cable. #10 three conductor at most places will cost about $3/ft. This is 600V rated insulation. S=Service OO= oil resistant inner and outer insulation W= Weather and water resistant. #12/3 will run about .98/ft 12/3 SOOW cable Plug/recepticle ends can be purchased at the same electrical supply house. Hubbell is a good brand for this purpose. Or Woodhead at Newark Electric

Build it ONCE, build it RIGHT!

Bob


----------



## Bwa (Aug 17, 2010)

Great links and description Bob, thank you very much. I'll probably just buy that 100 ft reel from Home Depot.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

You should look for Electronic Wholesalers in your city. Electronic Wholesalers supply cable to home theater installers, cable installers and any other type of installer so they will have Three Conductor cable.

If you're interested in buying a lot of it, it'd be worthwhile to check out Mouser.com. They are a large electronics wholesaler and I reckon they have electric cable.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

How many feet do you need? Amazon has lots of options.

http://www.amazon.com/Prime-PC010740-250-Feet-Resistant-Portable/dp/B0022NH7C2/ref=sr_1_34?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1326788339&sr=1-34


----------



## nardir (Oct 4, 2011)

My only recommendation would be to go with 12 gauge wire rather than 14 gauge.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

According to the NEC wire and cable is rated:
#14-15 amps
#12- 20 amps
#10- 30 amps
Then or course you get into wire sizes for motor applications. Here's a great site for doing calculations for just about anything electrical. electrician2.com

Bob


----------



## Bwa (Aug 17, 2010)

Bob, thanks again for the link to the Home Depot wire. I bought a spool. It's SERIOUS! I don't know if I needed something quite so serious, but I definitely will be confident I am not overloading it, and that was my goal. Many thanks!

I took a picture with a microscope:


----------

